# What is YOUR fav breed!?



## freedomfighter93 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I can't say how much I would love them if I had the pleasure to own them, but I think Morgan Horses, Friesians, and Arabians are just simply beautiful.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Arabians all the way!


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

Quarter Horses and Friesians


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I like lots of horses.
One of my favorite horses is a huge, swayback-highwithered paint horse, who is super sweet, and the other is a quarter horse.
=] 
Lovee mustang ponies too.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Tie of Miniatures, Friesians and Fells


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

TB and Arab


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Since no one else has said it, Standardbred.
Nothing makes me happier than seeing a well muscled Standie.











 Sorry. Had to add that!​


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

American Shetland Ponies
American Miniature Horses
Quarter Horses


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mustangs all the way. Following a llloooonnnnggg way in 2nd place is the QH. Although I do have a Perch that I love, I think he may just be the exception to the rule. LOL.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

My entire life I have lived, breathed, slept, ate *Standardbred*. SO my choice is obvious


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE the all around attitude of Quarter Horses, but love the look of the Thoroughbred...so mine is Appendix Quarter Horse


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Arabians, hands down. I've had the pleasure of working with and owning numerous different breeds and my Arabian was the most amazing horse I ever owned. And every Arabian I've ever ridden was amazing. I just love them.

A close second is Thoroughbreds, followed by Friesians because they're purrty LOL.


----------



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

thoroughbreds
quarter horses
warmbloods
paints


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I love a good Quarter. Paints arent too bad either. Then again, National Showhorses are fun too..... hmmm. Arabs are by far easiest to train, Belgians are soooooo sweet ...... I guess I can't choose just one! I've had too many over the years of so many different breeds, and ridden enough different horses, that there really is no ONE good breed. They've all got their high points.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

German wambloods and welsh ponies.


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

Walkers and any sort of Draft. I love the big breeds.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

MUSTANGS!!! I love my beautiful Mustang, but I love Quarter Horses and Paints as well... I would love to own a fresian, but for what i do, they aren't the best horses... but beautiful..


----------



## dustyblixtheir (Apr 17, 2009)

Arabians for sure, but I like many other breeds also...
Gaited
Morgans


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

zyanya said:


> Walkers and any sort of Draft. I love the big breeds.


 
Yay for walkers! Definitely one of my favs as well, now that I am lucky enough to own one. Their running-walk is amazingly smooth, and they have the sweetest, gentlest dispositions (even if they are sometimes gangly and mule-eared like my baby ).


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

I grew up on a SSH and TWH breeding farm. I suppose it's in my blood to love them. 

Haha, yeah...they can have a certain "look" to them. If the horse you're talking about is in your avatar, then I don't think he/she (Sorry! lol) looks that way. LOVE the build. Old school types are my favorite.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

zyanya said:


> I grew up on a SSH and TWH breeding farm. I suppose it's in my blood to love them.
> 
> Haha, yeah...they can have a certain "look" to them. If the horse you're talking about is in your avatar, then I don't think he/she (Sorry! lol) looks that way. LOVE the build. Old school types are my favorite.


LoL, thanks. She lives with an ex-cutting quarter horse, so I'm sure you can imagine the contrast...she's as different from a quarter horse as can be. I guess it tends to make her look awkward in comparison at times. 

Your avatar horse is gorgeous! Love her elegant head.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Friesians and Clydesdales. 
that was hard :shock:


----------



## Mrs John (Apr 10, 2009)

I like Orlov trotters, Trakehners, Hannover, Byalorussian horses. Vyatka horse is a nice breed, too.
It can sound funny, but I feel simpathy for gaited horse breeds, especially for Rocky Mountain horses - I've never seen any of them but I feel they should be magnificent.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

They are. :wink:

(Not that I'm biased...)


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Ouch, that's a hard question! 

Friesens
Arabians
Morgans
Haflingers


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Australian Stock Horse.*

For me, there's nothing better. I wouldn't mind an ASH/QH cross. 

In temrs of sinmply liking, but not fitting my purpose, I love Norweigan Fjords.


----------



## reedhill (Apr 24, 2009)

Colored TB's and Champagne QH's and Paints!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoroughbreds and Danish Warmbloods. I love a horse that can clear a five foot oxer effortlessly. *swoons*

I love the fairy tale breeds, too. Friesians, Andalusians, Aztecas. They're gorgeous.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Favorites to own
POA
Quarter Horse
Arab
Miniature horses
Fells (thanks to CheyAut)
Drafts

Favorites to look at/admire/drool over
Friesan
Andalusian
Anything with lots of mane and muscle


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Norwegian Fjords
Andalusian
Dales


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

I love shires, arabians, akhal-tekes and our polish breeds - especially our silesian horses


----------



## MisaAnimer (May 25, 2009)

Welsh Ponies.
I have a Section C who was backed at 11 years old and she's been nothing but perfect to train and handle.
I also run a training programe for ponies in general.

After Welshies I guess any kind of pony is my favorite lol


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hanoverian
TB
Dutch Warmblood
But I love dem all!


----------



## Chestnut Eventer (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah go English Morgans, Quarter horses, Riding Ponies they rock!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Don't get me wrong - I love my Hungarian sportshorse but for ability , temperament and attitude for learning it would have to have been the KWPN stallion that I had for 18 months


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Quarter Horses


----------



## cadar the cutting legend (May 28, 2009)

well i love the angol arab they are my fav and the arabian and welsh mountin pony


----------



## cadar the cutting legend (May 28, 2009)

my angalo arab is a cutting horse and he is the best at it his name is kedar


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Personally like Paints, Quarter Horses and Appaloosas.

I however will ride anything, and love each horse for their individual
personality rather then the breed of horse they are.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

thoroughbred crosses

then Irish drafts...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ModernDayCowgirl said:


> I however will ride anything, and love each horse for their individual
> personality rather then the breed of horse they are.


Ditto! 

I tired lots of different breeds when I was working in selling barn, and all I can say I like horse for personality, not the breed (I'm talking from just pleasure ride prospective, certain discipline are better for certain breeds). Of course, nice look is always a plus. Lol! But it's an icing on cake.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Standardbreds, especially gaited ones 

Can't say I'd say no to a PRE or lusitano either tho


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Paints. Arabians and Saddlebreds.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

foundation quarter horse


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Fjords, Norwegian warmbloods, andalusians, Irish cobs, QH, døl (norwegian draft horse). and lots more 

Here is a pic of the "Døl" breed, there are 2 at my stable.

Sander, 5 yr old stallion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

beccaH said:


> Here is a pic of the "Døl" breed, there are 2 at my stable.
> 
> Sander, 5 yr old stallion.


 
''''''' OOOHHHHH, AAAAHHHH! I want one.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Appaloosas! I love their colouring and their heads. The only thing that is annoying is finding english saddles to fit over those round backs!


----------



## MyTWH14 (Jun 20, 2009)

gaited horses, any of them, from Walkers to Mangalarga Merchadors. I"ve also always been fascinated by Akhal Tekes and the new Nez Perce Horses.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

beccaH: I like Döle and also swedish draft trotters..  Too bad they arn't gaited x) But nice, pretty horses..


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my god I love Swedish Warmbloods and Selle Francais! So gorgeous. But I love TBs too and the challenge they give you.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

MyTWH14 said:


> fascinated by Akhal Tekes and the new


I love Akhal Tekes. I love them. I would own an entire hoard of them if I could afford them. They're not built to carry large amounts of weight so I could never ride one.

They have been one of my favorites for a long time.


----------



## Cowgurl060405 (Jun 7, 2009)

Missouri Fox Trotters all the way


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Oh my god I love Swedish Warmbloods and Selle Francais! So gorgeous. But I love TBs too and the challenge they give you.


Oh noes, the swedish warmbloods are spreading! :O 
Just kidding  I don't like them, here are too many :lol:


----------



## mindyme (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, if you would of asked me a month ago I would have said a Tobiano Paint was my love and passion, but I bought a beautiful Gray Quarter Horse and am exstatic and happy with her. So I guess the order of favorites would be: first, a Tobiano Paint, second a Quarter Horse, then third are the Belgian Warm Bloods.


----------



## arablvr (Jul 14, 2009)

wow there are so many to choose from..... I think that i would have to say that Arabians and Tennessee walkers would be my favourite. Arabians are so gracefull and ellegant and Tennessee Walkers have the smoothest gait and are very responsive!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Arabians..they are sooo beautiful and versatile. If they were larger(16.1 or 16.2), they would win hands down.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd have to say Spotted Saddle Horses, Tennessee Walkers (as my 2nd), and Mutts. Sometimes the mutts are the best..Appys are pretty cool sometimes, but I HATE that pink skin some of them have! Yuck. Arabians are cool--plenty of 'go', which is really nice when you are riding in the Mtns.
I LOOOOVVEE the look of Freisians and Andalusians, but I know I will never own one  I like the look of big horse-hair  He he.


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Friesian and Arabians


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I would have to say Appaloosas, mostly because I own one  And shes the sweetest, quickest learning horse Ive ever met.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> foundation quarter horse


I have to agree with your there, I don't care for the other types of the exspecially the halter breed ones


----------



## awsomehorsie (Jul 21, 2009)

*fav horse breed*

My Favorite Horse Breed is an Irish Sport Horse ^^ 
I own one and my sister has one and my other sister has a Quarter Pony and a Westphaleian ( i think its German =D) they are all very beautiful horses 

and My profile pic is Me and My Spencer <3


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Westphaleian is a German warmblood


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jul 8, 2009)

a few weeks a go i wouldn't have know what kind of breed i would have picked as my FAV. but know i know. and i can say it with pride.

The Boerperd is my favrite breed its a South African horse, with the best canter and trot ever, personality sound i have a five year old Boerperd and he acts like a well trained horse of 12years.

if you dont know it google it


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

FREISIANS, Freisians, Shires, Clydesdales


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Shetland ponies! Only because I own a Shetland x Quarter Horse


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

well i have a whole bunch haha arabs, thoroughbreds, clydesdale, and percherons 
 those are my favourites i also like mustangs


----------



## ArticDream (Jul 23, 2009)

My favorite breed would have to be the Thoroughbred. I've been in love with the breed for about a year or two now, and I now have one. He's my first horse, and he's made me love the breed even more! haha.


----------



## CowboyIan (Jul 20, 2009)

Quarter Horses!!!!! Oh yeah, Mustangs too


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Arabians,paints & haflingers!


----------



## Cabaret (Jul 26, 2009)

Morgans!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sporthorses & Mustangs!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

My number one fav is the American Saddlebred. I LOVE them! Theyre so sweet and so hard working and very versitile! <333

I also LOVE ponies, Ive worked with every kind of pony I can think of and I love that they have so much character!

And I really like tb crosses. Full thoroughbreds are a little too nutty for my taste. I mean there are a couple I do like (the horsie in my avatar) but I feel like the crosses are just so much better


----------



## kko (Apr 20, 2009)

rockies and icelandics


----------



## WildMustang (Aug 2, 2009)

Mustangs. Definitely.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Foundation Quarter Horses!

running close 2nd's are lol...

Gypsy Vanner - I don't care much for a paint pattern (I'm a solid fan), but 
I love Gypsys. They are the calmest, most docile do
anything horses!! Plus they're gorgeous!!

Section B Welsh

shoot lol... I love them all!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitialy trakehners, never had the pleasure of seeing one in real life. But they're gorgeous.
Following in second are draft horses of any kind.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Any horse that is stout enough to carry me (I'm a BIG woman) and gentle enough to not throw me!

Gypsy Vanners are among the most beautiful horses I've ever seen - but OH! the prices they bring!!!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

well myne are tb sb qh sh
lol


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

from personal experience Spotted Saddle horse and Paso fino. From what ive researched? GYPSY VANNERS!!!!


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

lovethesaddlebreds said:


> and i really like tb crosses. Full thoroughbreds are a little too nutty for my taste. I mean there are a couple i do like (the horsie in my avatar) but i feel like the crosses are just so much better



agreed :d


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My favorite breed to ride is any type of Warmblood. That's all I have ever owned (had one in the past, one now). I love their movement and they are pretty much the best for dressage and great at jumping as well. But to look at and admire I LOVE English hackney horses. American saddlebreds are like wannabe hackneys.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Appaloosas, Frisians, Morgans, QH. All of which I have had great times.
Currently in Appaloosa mode.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Paints, appaloosas and QH's are my faves.
I love paints the most though because I ride them the most.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good Horses of Any Breed*

I love beautiful horses of any breed. When you see a real beauty, it can knock your eyes out, even if you are not particularly fond of that breed.

Have you ever seen a certain horse that gives you chill bumps and you weren't even expecting it? Now that is something I love to see.

I've had Quarter Horses, Gaited Horses, Morgans, Standardbreds over the years. I'm old as dirt now and we have Miniature Horses now. 

Some minis are so beautiful, you'd swear they were big horses.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thoroughbreds. I love the way most of them are hot heads, but then you get the odd one that is quiet as anything. But I just love the way they look, and how much power they hold when they gallop.. its just incredible.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't say that I have a favorite breed except that I prefer non-gaited 'cause I ride English. Any breed that is sane and sound is great to me! I do like tall, sturdy horses because I'm tall and sturdy!!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

My favs are:
PAINTS
APPENDIX 
QUARTER HORSE -newer version hehe
Here is a pic of my paint

















Here is my appendix. He is 17.1 hh


----------



## stephnpierre (Oct 3, 2008)

My favourite breed would have to be Thoroughbreds, I just think they're so elegant and beautiful, though I probably am biased


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Morgans


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Paints and Appys. Gotta have those markings, baby!


----------



## Palamino Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

My fav breed of horse would have to be a Palamino. They're just so perfect to me


----------



## SDGold (Aug 20, 2009)

AQHA!

then percherons


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

APHA, AQHA, ApHC


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Quarter Horses - reining and cutting bred. Followed by Standardbreds - they are smart, sweet and hard-working!


----------



## Terra Nova (Aug 20, 2009)

Newfoundland Pony


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Mammoth mules. <3 They're so darned cute and highly intelligent. And really, who can resist sonar ears?


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say my abosulte favorites are APHA and AQHA! I love the typical western style with the QH's. I think they have great personalities and none that I have ever owned or met have ever been hot headed. Something you can put in the pasture, and baby or play with for a year and then a day out of the blue just ride and they just don't seem to forget their manners. BUT that is in my experience with them only.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

TB. Bet you can't guess why!

I also adore Arabs....including Bananco (My anuties)


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_


ChingazMyBoy said:



TB. Bet you can't guess why!

I also adore Arabs....including Bananco (My anuties)

Click to expand...

Haha, wow, they would both be my least favourite horses. 

My favourite breed is the Standardbred, never had a problem with a standie, always reliable, strong, powerful, willing. They aren't weak, they wont complain unless they're pretty much unable to continue. 
I also love there biggg heads. ;P

I also have a soft spot for any chunky horses. 
_


----------



## Erinw417 (Aug 24, 2009)

The kind you ride


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

For looks, Barvarian Warmblood, they're thick for a warmblood but still leggy, but for personality QH or paint


----------



## allie18 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hanoverians or Warmbloods are my favourite but i have a Thoroughbred


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I am your classic hunter so I love Warmbloods and TB's


----------



## Tbonini (Aug 24, 2009)

Hanoverian=wish upon a star

Warmbloods in general really appeal to me

Caspians are very awesome.

But chubby arab type grades are okay too!

Not too big on gaited breeds myself. I rode a tennessee walker on a few three hour trailrides, and: her three step (don't remember what it is called) was highly unpredictable, her walk rocked my pelvis like Elvis, and her trot was faster than most canters and EXCRUCIATING. Too fast to post and too jarring to sit.


----------

